# Lunar Eclipse



## dwndrgn (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, I stayed up late to watch the lunar eclipse last night.  I just love stuff like that.  Makes you feel both wonder and amazement.  Also makes you feel kind of insignificant  

I was completely surprised to not see anyone else in my neighborhood out watching.  Has the world lost its wonder for people?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 29, 2004)

Of course I watched the eclipse.  It was kind of comical, as I was going back and forth from the front porch, from which I had a great view, to inside to see how the baseball game was going.  My mom thought I'd lost my mind.  Yeah, I know, she's right, but that's another story... 

I agree that it is amazing that no one seemed to care.  I didn't see anyone else looking at it, either.  Okay, so it was a little cool outside, but sheesh, it wasn't even late out here - I think it was about 6:30 when I started watching it.  Maybe it's just that I was brought up to watch things like eclipses and comets.  I can remember when I was a teenager, my dad came in and woke me up at about 4:30 in the morning one time just so I could see a comet that was in the sky.  But most people act like they're afraid to look up at the sky or something.  I just don't get it.


----------

